# Congratulations Lyn!



## Lewella (Jul 12, 2005)

Congratulations to Lyn on her aquisition of Hopwood's Baroness Castalia. We will miss her but know that Lyn will love her and we can't wait to see what she produces with Uno and later Sweet Tart!


----------



## lyn_j (Jul 12, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Thanks sOOOOOOOOOOOOO much Lewella! I cant wait to get her home. She is going to be much appreciated and much loved here! She just touched my heart when I saw the pics. You will love your Uno baby![/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## Miniv (Jul 13, 2005)

VERY PRETTY GIRL!

Congratulations, Lyn. I love her head in that close up picture. What color is she???

MA


----------



## lyn_j (Jul 13, 2005)

Bay roan or rabicanno factored bay..... It is very unusual and Im looking forward to see what she will produce! This is another example of not planning to get another horse but it sort of falls into your lap...... glad I have a big lap!


Lyn


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jul 13, 2005)

Congratulations Lyn. Love those Bay Roans we have one and love her. You have very nice taste in horses.


----------



## srpwildrose (Jul 13, 2005)

Wish I had a mare to breed to Uno, he is so handsome.........


----------



## Bluerocket (Jul 13, 2005)

congratulations! she is quite beautiful

JJ


----------



## Lewella (Jul 13, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]I'm very excited that she's going to go live with Lyn (and very excited to get an Uno baby!).



[/SIZE]

Cassie is a bay roan + rabicano roan - has both the true roan gene and the rabicano gene



It's pretty unusual to find a horse or pony with both.


----------



## kaykay (Jul 14, 2005)

hey lyn congratulations!! you dont know how close i was to buying her. I was just to pokey LOL. Dang ohio move has me all messed up. Shes a beautiful mare

Kay


----------



## Lewella (Jul 14, 2005)

But Kay isn't telling the whole story - LOL



She has a new addition coming to live with her too.......... Do you want to spill the beans or shall I?


----------



## lyn_j (Jul 14, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Somebody better spill.... half a secret is much worse that a whole one![/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## Lewella (Jul 14, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]LOL - Let me go upload some pictures and I'll spill in a new thread.



[/SIZE]


----------



## Getitia (Jul 16, 2005)

Congratulations Lyn - looks like you are getting a nice collection



- I had warned people, that Classics were more addicting than minis


----------

